# Question about a slotcar show.



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok i live in Canada, Ontario ,i have a question needs answering.
We have a slotcar show thats put on twicw a year spring and fall, but its like 45 minutes away. I want to put on my own show so as not to upset the individual which as i speak is a very nice person , theirs no angst nothing like that, so i said i wanted to do one out in the east towards me i use to have one of the largest hotwheels/ diecast car shows back in the 80 s. His answer not enough people for 2 shows, i beg to differ so do i go ahead and do it or do i leave it.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Closest slotcar show to me is 6 hours away. To have one only 45 minutes away would be sweet.

If you really wanted to have your own show do it 3 months after his show ans see what kind of draw you get.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thats what i had in mind 2 months after no cross over and every ones happy.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Ok i live in Canada, Ontario ,i have a question needs answering.
> We have a slotcar show thats put on twicw a year spring and fall, but its like 45 minutes away. I want to put on my own show so as not to upset the individual which as i speak is a very nice person , theirs no angst nothing like that, so i said i wanted to do one out in the east towards me i use to have one of the largest hotwheels/ diecast car shows back in the 80 s. His answer not enough people for 2 shows, i beg to differ so do i go ahead and do it or do i leave it.


he's probably right, due to the present economy...
plus, he doesn't want/need "Competition"........

Shows =$$$$ expenditure's, B4 even getting the word out on it.....
renting room, insurance against idiots, security, PR/advertising, ect...
(Co-Sponsored a couple of Trek-Cons here .. OH the Headaches, NEVER again..) 

Bubba 123 :freak::drunk::wave:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

yah i feel yah but i think its time for new blood , when i was doing the diecast shows all those vendors were all selling die cast i was selling and trading slots i knew i should have expanded back then.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> yah i feel yah but i think its time for new blood , when i was doing the diecast shows all those vendors were all selling die cast i was selling and trading slots i knew i should have expanded back then.


like I always say; "Can't CRY...IF U Don't TRY!!!..." :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Good point


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

First let me say 45 min away is a local show……I travel to Germany for a show once or twice a year! The show you are speaking of is as local as it gets in my opinion, be thankful for it…….45 min isn't far enough to make a discernable difference in the vendors/crowd one would expect to gain from putting on another show.

There are numerous other issues as well:

*Money*: folks just don't have what they once did for hobbies....to ask them to come up with a couple hundred dollars pocket money just 30-60 days after the other show means you'll lose some buyers.

*Internet*: With the good ol' world wide web's assistance and sites like ebay, amazon etc there is a "show" at my house (and yours, theirs and everyone else’s) 24/7/365.....why spend gas, time, food, lodging, table costs etc for something around the corner? I have been a dealer at shows (I sell all types of toys, 1:1 car parts etc.) for thirty plus years now and used to be at one show or another 26 weekends out of the year. Sometimes doing two shows on the same weekend in different states or countries! Now, I only do four or five at the most, and even though they are some of the best shows still around, the dollars are NOT what they used to be.

*Time*: Most folks are doing more with less on multiple fronts to include expendable cash, working multiple jobs, weekends etc…..there just isn’t the time for most folks to participate in hobbies like there once was, particularly so close together in time.

*Degradation*: In theory if you promote a show that you fund and continue to fund until it makes money, it will (again in theory) “water down” the other show thus forcing people to choose one or the other and then potentially hurt both. I’ve seen this happen multiple times….obviously not good for the hobby as a whole, particularly in your area.

*Shows*: They justaren’t what they once were……as implied, numerous shows (both here in the US and abroad) to include slots, toys, trains, 1:1 cars have gone the way of the dinosaur. Why not hook up with the show promoter that does the show now and see if he is interested in stepping it up a notch or maybe have you promote the fact there will be diecast or all toy cars etc……..it would save everyone in the area time and money and should draw in new dealers/buyers.



JMHO



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Go ahead, if you don't try you never know & could have regrets! Toronto & surounding metropolis is a very large market. With the closing of many local Toy shows & distant hobby shows plus old show getting tired with less vendors, a NEW diecast & slot car show could be good opportunity & another show for people to attend! I'll look forward to attending. ..RL


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

You know the great thing about here is the honest opinions i recieve but also let me say the gentleman that runs the show im talking about is a stand up guy and one of the i assume biggest collectors in ontario as well knowlegable ect ect just for that reason alone and the time hes spent with me when i buy from him makes it hard for me to do so kinda feels like your cheating on a friend , but on the other hand in the area im from which is more to the east theirs alot of slot guys that i deal with that do not go that way they prefer like me our area so thats what compels me decisions decisions


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> You know the great thing about here is the honest opinions i recieve but also let me say the gentleman that runs the show im talking about is a stand up guy and one of the i assume biggest collectors in ontario as well knowlegable ect ect just for that reason alone and the time hes spent with me when i buy from him makes it hard for me to do so kinda feels like your cheating on a friend , but on the other hand in the area im from which is more to the east theirs alot of slot guys that i deal with that do not go that way they prefer like me our area so thats what compels me decisions decisions


1st, research on best values 4 advertising show in as many venues as possible..
slot car news mags/papers, hobbie shops, "Penny Saver" ads ..
check 4 BEST bang 4 $$..
also those plastic stick in the ground signs & direction signs @ time of the show..
advertise lightly 6 mo. in advance of written in stone location, date/times..
each month, add to the advertising saturation.. again use Best bang 4 $$$..

did gun/knife shows this way, & 2 small, but w/ stars/actors; Star Trek Conventions...
wish U were closer 2 me..I'd go, & try 2 help U as well...

PM me on any brain-storming U might w/ 2 do on show :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you think there's a chance your friend that does that show would consider maybe a larger venue, and mix die cast (or all toys) into a bigger show? Instead of working against him, work with him and pick a place between both of you. I do agree with the others though. 45 minutes away is local. I have a 2+ hour drive to the closest show to me (Buds). I've traveled as far as Richfield, OH, and Parsippany, NJ for shows.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

You know its weird you guys are right 45 min isnt that far but what strikes me hard is you guys that have to go so far wow now im gonna suck it up and shut up, seriously but with all the americains on this board theirs not enough collectors up in your respected areas to have a local show. I am so sorry that i did this i honestly thought the drive was far but for some of you guys wow. I still think i will proceed in 2015 with my own show and i will re talk with the other chap maybe we can come to consensis.Oh by the way i was not making fun of any one or flaming you guys i mean no disrespect in any part of this post my punctuation and grammar is bad so please if it sounds bad i did not mean it to.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> You know its weird you guys are right 45 min isnt that far but what strikes me hard is you guys that have to go so far wow now im gonna suck it up and shut up, seriously but with all the americains on this board theirs not enough collectors up in your respected areas to have a local show. I am so sorry that i did this i honestly thought the drive was far but for some of you guys wow. I still think i will proceed in 2015 with my own show and i will re talk with the other chap maybe we can come to consensis.Oh by the way i was not making fun of any one or flaming you guys i mean no disrespect in any part of this post my punctuation and grammar is bad so please if it sounds bad i did not mean it to.


NO shows here in the south :-(
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

It's been several years since there has been a show in Detoit. It's sad if you can't sustain at least 1 yearly slot car show in the "Motor City".


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

tasman said:


> It's been several years since there has been a show in Detoit. It's sad if you can't sustain at least 1 yearly slot car show in the "Motor City".


I am with you on your comment.:thumbsup:
I have seen the old flyers for this show, I just wish I'd got back into slot's a few years ago.:freak:

gt40


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Bubba 123 said:


> NO shows here in the south :-(
> Bubba 123 :wave:


St Louis has 2 every year. Fall date to be posted at link below:


http://www.hora-stl.com/


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gerome said:


> St Louis has 2 every year. Fall date to be posted at link below:
> 
> 
> http://www.hora-stl.com/


that's a bit far 4 me (health issues)...
anything a bit closer???
even a small 1, w/ B nice :thumbsup:
TY:wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

